# A letter to past and future puppy owners



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Johanna,
So beautiful, I have tears in my eyes from reading it.
Please message the pdf to me, I want to send it to Mimi’s breeder.
Thank You [emoji120][emoji2533] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When we picked up Javelin, Delana gave him to me and welcomed us to her family. We sometimes see each other at shows and he still remembers her and Mark. We are FB friends and she always gives a like and a comment when I post his milestones. The relationship between the extended families of breeders and owners of their puppies is very special.


----------



## Ethan (May 23, 2017)

There is much truth in this touching narrative. However, as much as I am touched by this truthful description, and I mean no disrespect towards anybody, I feel like I need to say something about the words “responsible breeding”. 

I wish we would stop using the AR movement’s terms as if they were facts. “Responsible breeding” has no accepted definition. Ask a hundred people what is a responsible breeder, and you’ll get a hundred different answers. Same goes for “puppy mill” and “back yard breeder”. These terms serve only to divide the community of dog breeders, pitting each against the other. As far as I’m concerned, what we need are plenty of *good breeders* who do their personal best. Whether they do it all, or only what they can afford or what they know about; whether they breed a litter or two a year, or a dozen of them; so long as they are doing their best and care about their dogs, I say more power to them and I support their right to breed dogs. I know not everybody does it the same way, we don’t all agree on methods, but we do care about dogs. The people who invented the term “responsible breeding” literally do not believe there is such a thing, and declare their goal as the elimination of all dog breeders and dog breeds, period. They are the real enemy, not the breeders who do things differently than we would.


----------

